# Holidays/weekends = Modifier TV?



## halebill (May 29, 2009)

Sounds entertaining. Has anyone ever used it? Per the book _Coding With Modifiers_ from the AMA, Modifier TV = Special payment rates holidays/weekends. I am researching this because more and more carriers are disallowing code 99051 which we bill at our urgent care centers for services provided during regularly scheduled evening, weekend and holiday hours in addition to basic service. I assume this would be appended to the E/M charge. Anyone?


----------



## halebill (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## jeanae1005 (Dec 2, 2009)

I see that this was posted a while ago, and would love to know if you ever found the outcome?  I bill for a freestanding Urgent Care/Emergency Room, and we have not been billing the 99051 and am wondering if we should be.  We are only contracted with Medicare and Aetna as Urgent Care with POS 20.  The other carriers, we bill out as an Emergency Room with a POS 23.  I would only use this code for Aetna and Medicare.  Have you tried the modifier TV?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 6, 2009)

jhernandez said:


> I see that this was posted a while ago, and would love to know if you ever found the outcome?  I bill for a freestanding Urgent Care/Emergency Room, and we have not been billing the 99051 and am wondering if we should be.  We are only contracted with Medicare and Aetna as Urgent Care with POS 20.  The other carriers, we bill out as an Emergency Room with a POS 23.  I would only use this code for Aetna and Medicare.  Have you tried the modifier TV?



Your place of service should not be different for different carriers.  Why do you do that?


----------

